# Carbolineum...how does it hold up and is it safe?



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*Carbolineum*

Hi Mr. Greenthumb, I have used Carbolineum in Europe when I was working on a farm as a kid. We used it at the bottom of wooden fence posts and also painting rough wooden fences. I still remember the stinging sensation of every little drop that hit me from the brushes. Here in the States I found out it is called Creosote. It was mostly used here for railroad ties. As I understand it, it is now off the market for its environmental and health effects. For anything around bees I would not use it. Take care and have fun.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Many older formulas had pentachlorophenol and arsenic - apparently some new formulas do not but some still do. Avoid pentachlorophenol ("penta") for your health as well as your bees. Back when I did HAZMAT response, I responded to a large penta spill that 10+ years later is still a big mess and has destroyed a regional aquifer. Penta is easily inhaled and readily absorbs into your skin. It can also have a sensitizing effect that causes people to react to other chemicals that previously offered no reaction. The effects of the compound have been down-played by industry/government because it is has been widely used for nearly a century. You probably wouldn't have problems using small quantities, but why bother?

From a MSDS...
*Potential Acute Health Effects:*
Very hazardous in case of skin contact (irritant), of eye contact (irritant), of ingestion. Hazardous in case of skin contact (permeator), of inhalation. Slightly hazardous in case of skin contact (corrosive, sensitizer). Severe over-exposure can result in death. Inflammation of the eye is characterized by redness, watering, and itching.
Skin inflammation is characterized by itching, scaling, reddening, or, occasionally, blistering.

The substance is toxic to blood, kidneys, lungs, the nervous system, liver, mucous membranes. Repeated or prolonged exposure to the substance can produce target organs damage. Repeated exposure to an highly toxic material may produce general deterioration of health by an accumulation in one or many human organs.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wood preservative/water proofing*

Youmight consider dipping the bottom boards in melted parrafin.
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## beeguy (Dec 3, 2007)

I have used carbolineum for years. The old product contained creosote and was nasty to work with but was an excellent dip for bottoms. The new one still gives protection from rot but is not as effective. Copper napthenate under many brand names is my choice now.


----------

